# I need a teacher



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a boat (Sea Fox 200XT Bay), plenty of tackle, and lots of desire. I need someone to show me how it's done on reds and trout. If you know where to find em and need a way to get there or just a friendly someone to fish with, send me a pm or give me a call on my cell 281-six2oh-3ohoh7.

I'm free most weekends, including today and tomorrow.

Carl

PS: I'll soak bait or throw lures. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Probably can't till the weather calms down in the Spring....but also have equipment and boat, but way up in New Waverly near Huntsville. Easier to drive and meet someone in the Galveston/Freeport area till I move back. Have waded from shore or from boat or fished in boat the Galveston, Trinity Bay, Kemah, East Bay, Jetties area for 4-5 years, and some offshore. Maps, notes, Garmin HomePort computer software to go along with my Garmin GPS/depth finder on my boat. JT the Ole Professor
Chuckle, am a teacher! 409-381-0128 [email protected]


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am not a teacher and still a learner, so I am disqualified


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> I am not a teacher and still a learner, so I am disqualified


We all have something to teach and even more to learn. Question is, do you want to go fishing?

I'm just looking for a few people who will share a little fishing experience with me to get me started.

Thanks to those of you who have replied or PM'ed.


----------

